# Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again..... New Date: 7/15



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

JAMES!!!
I got it right this time.
It's Ft. Worth, not DALLAS!!!:r

Since old habits are hard to break, Blueface invades the Ft. Worth area yet again.
Seems they haven't quite figured out how to ban me from there.
Can't wait for another one of those Bell's Delights. Yummy!!!

Looks like I will be there for one night on Tuesday, July 8th,
Might be able to swing fitting in the Houston gang on Wednesday but not sure yet if that part of the trip will be locked in.

So.....can't recall a time out of the many by now that we have gotten together that I haven't had a blast. Look forward to this one as well.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

PARTY ON DUDE!!! Date is set in my calendar! The first Del's Delight is on me!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*



BeagleOne said:


> PARTY ON DUDE!!! Date is set in my calendar! The first Del's Delight is on me!


:r
Thanks.
Can't get that name straight to this day.
Wonder what kind of drink I would get if I ordered a Bell's Delight instead of a Dell's Delight?

If more convenient for you guys, that place we hang out at some times, next to the cigar B&M is also a great hang out.
We just have to be careful there and don't ask "mind if we dance with your dates"?.:r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

How do I know it is really you and not some Blueface knock off. There have been a lot of impersonator's lately. On my calendar I am to be in all places, Orlando that week. I have already emailed my boss and quit my job. My last day is July 7th. I am in, bring the camera.

Till then

tt:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*



ttours said:


> How do I know it is really you and not some Blueface knock off. There have been a lot of impersonator's lately. On my calendar I am to be in all places, Orlando that week. I have already emailed my boss and quit my job. My last day is July 7th. I am in, bring the camera.
> 
> Till then
> 
> tt:cb


:r:r:r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Break out your Kevlar, folks, MJ's gonna be there to start fights and steal women.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Sorry I'm going to have to miss this one. My little bundle of joy is due July 3rd. I'm afraid my wife would kill me even if I entertained the thought of going. Sorry. :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*



rack04 said:


> Sorry I'm going to have to miss this one. My little bundle of joy is due July 3rd. I'm afraid my wife would kill me even if I entertained the thought of going. Sorry. :tu


That would surely put in the doghouse.
Hope all works out OK and you have a healthy baby.
Should the baby decide to hang in there a bit longer, sneak on out and join us for a pre-baby smoke.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Hmm

Trudy is quiting his job to make the herf? No way I'm going to be shown up by that guy.

I think that July is far enough away to get something planned without lossing my job.

:tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Game on!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Justin,

$50 bucks says if your wife is 2 weeks late and you both come MJ steals the 42 week along wife. The guy is all about setting records and making the newspaper.:tu

I made the mistake of meeting him at Mi Casa in Little Elm about a month ago and I brought my wife. Have not seen or heard from either. MJ always seemed a little shifty to me anyways:tu

Enjoy the silence and we will see you in a couple of weeks. We will take pictures and then make a cardboard cut out of you and say bad things to it the whole night.

Best wishes tt:cb


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*



ttours said:


> Enjoy the silence and we will see you in a couple of weeks. We will take pictures and then make a cardboard cut out of you and say bad things to it the whole night.
> 
> Best wishes tt:cb


I'm afraid the cut out would ruin any game that you all bring. Even in 2D I'm know for attracting the ladies. :r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Learned this weekend that the NFL owners are opting out of the CBA and will operate without a contract in 2009 and 2010. This means there could be a labor strike in 2011 the year the SuperBowl comes to Ft. Worth.

Probably wondering why this is in the Herf thread?

Cause when Ft. Worth misses out on the SuperBowl the next best event on my list is the bi-quarterly trips when Blueface comes to town.

Almost bought a Blueface this weekend but opted for an adult male Koran. I could never look you in the Blueface again if something were to happen to your name sake while under my care.

xoxoxott:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Bumping this one too! :cb


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Man July seems like forever.

tt:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Thanks for bumping this.
Forgot to make my travel plans.
Need to book my flight tomorrow and my room.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*



Blueface said:


> Thanks for bumping this.
> Forgot to make my travel plans.
> Need to book my flight tomorrow and my room.


DO you need to send out confirmations so we can track your progress, like Santa Claus at Christmas?

I enjoyed your MC#8 the other night at the Volfan herf. First round of shots are on me.

tt:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Update

Need to change date to the following Tuesday, the 15th.
Trip date has changed for me.

New date:

Tuesday 7/15.
Hope that doesn't put a damper on things.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*

Good by me.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*



croatan said:


> Good by me.


James,
Would it be possible to change the date on the thread from the beginning?
Might help avoid confusion.
Would hate for ttours to be there with all his friends on the wrong night, alone.:r
Sorry Mark, couldn't resist.:r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Lets make trouble in Ft. Worth yet again.....*



Blueface said:


> James,
> Would it be possible to change the date on the thread from the beginning?
> Might help avoid confusion.
> Would hate for ttours to be there with all his friends on the wrong night, alone.:r
> Sorry Mark, couldn't resist.:r


Just when I thought we were getting closer. Sorry my brother but it does put a diaper on me. I quit my job to be there for you.

I start work that next week and am scheduled to be out of town. I guess I will just be alone again with all my friends.

Carlos you are a cruel mistress!!!!

:hn:hn, left 'em hanging.

tt:cb


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

DAMNIT MAN!!!!

I have a class scheduled in FTW for the week of the 7th and was all over this one. I have to be in Sidney Montana the following week.:hn

Best wishes Carlos and hope to catch you on the next one.

Trudy... round em up and we can do a Blueface is coming next week herf.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Hope that doesn't put a damper on things.


Carlos - I'll be there, but I leave for Vegas the next day so I can't sleep with you as we'd planned.



okierock said:


> Trudy... round em up and we can do a Blueface is coming next week herf.


:tpd: Let's do it.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

The later we get into July the less likelyhood I'll have to sleep outside if I attend.:tu


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

We don't need no stinking Carlos!!! I think we post a posthumous Carlos herf for the herf that was to be and do it anyway as other then the Man Ho Mikey, some of us have self respect and are tired of getting B-12 and penicillin shots in the morning. I guess that depends on who is pitching that night:tu They will never tell.

I am in the mood for a steak and an ice cream drink. I say we go on as planned and if Carlos decides to show up the we carry him over our heads about the room. If not, well we will address that later in the evening.

So, I guess the question is who up for a FAUX King Carlos night? no pun intended

tt:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ttours said:


> We don't need no stinking Carlos!!! I think we post a posthumous Carlos herf for the herf that was to be and do it anyway as other then the Man Ho Mikey, some of us have self respect and are tired of getting B-12 and penicillin shots in the morning. I guess that depends on who is pitching that night:tu They will never tell.
> 
> I am in the mood for a steak and an ice cream drink. I say we go on as planned and if Carlos decides to show up the we carry him over our heads about the room. If not, well we will address that later in the evening.
> 
> ...


Cheating bastage!!! Cheap ho!!!:r


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Cheating bastage!!! Cheap ho!!!:r


My bad I had no idea you would check this thread again. Damn mods will push anybody in front of the bus.

tt:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Flight is booked.
Hotel booked.
Car booked.

Two weeks to go!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Got your message but was suck in Chicago with 20,000 HR professionals getting tanks on free booze and no cigars (dang smoking bans). 

I'm there for the event, can't make it too late because I have the bossman in town the next day for a major interview. 

Bring it on Carlos! :chk


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I punked out on the last one (sorry, work got the best of me) that was at the Tap-In, will try to make it for this one. I scrolled thru the post but didn't see a location pinned down yet - Any firm ideas as to where yet?


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

TDIvey said:


> Well I punked out on the last one (sorry, work got the best of me) that was at the Tap-In, will try to make it for this one. I scrolled thru the post but didn't see a location pinned down yet - Any firm ideas as to where yet?


I dont have any idea but if I was going to toss a $ for a bet

Fort Wroth, Texas
Del Frisco.

Take pictures and try to make it. It is always a joy when Carlos is in town.

tt:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ttours said:


> I dont have any idea but if I was going to toss a $ for a bet
> 
> Fort Wroth, Texas
> Del Frisco.
> ...


:r:r:r
The drunk one is even more fun.:r

Inside of two weeks to go.

Counting down the days.
On vacation next week through the following Monday.
Off to Dallas on Tuesday and looking forward to hanging out with you guys again.

We don't have to do Del Frisco.
Tap Inn has always been fun also.
Last time I was there is still quite memorable.:r


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Didn't I hear Del Frisco's is now non-smoking? I could be very wrong, so some Fort Worthian please clarify. I'm happy wherever there are older women.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Del's is smoke free now. Tap In will be best for us, unless we try Bob's Steakhouse or JR's (both on the higher end of our budgetary constraints). 

Who's in?

1. Blueface
2. Beagleone
3. Croatan
4. MikeyJ23


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

BeagleOne said:


> (both on the higher end of our budgetary constraints).


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tony,
My suggestion is we do Tap Inn.
It is very close to my hotel.
Prices are extremely reasonable.
Music.
Ladies.
Can't go wrong there.
Has always been a great time.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree too. Tap In it is. Plus, it is MILF Karaoke night so we might have to put restraints on Mikey. :cb

Say 5 or 6 PM? I can be there whenever.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> it is MILF Karaoke night so we might have to put restraints on Mikey. :cb
> 
> Say 5 or 6 PM? I can be there whenever.


Oh Crap!!!
Not again.:r

I get in early (early afternoon, around lunch time) so 5 is fine by me.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Bump, bump.
Can't wait.
On vacation through Monday.
Flight on Tuesday.
Is the Tap Inn ready for us again?
Can they handle it?
Or should I say, can we handle it?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

My fingers are crossed that I pass this quickly or next week may be a mess.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1762232#post1762232


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Carlos is a proud papa of number 12....



Blueface said:


> My fingers are crossed that I pass this quickly or next week may be a mess.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1762232#post1762232


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

okierock said:


> Carlos is a proud papa of number 12....


That bastage wore me down.
15 hours of labor.
I went out like a rock last night and then woke up at exactly the same time the stone woke me up the day before. Weird to say the least but this time, without the pain.
Hopefully the other two that are in me take a while to come out.

Too bad you won't make it this week.
Sorry I had to change the date but it was my company's fault, not mine.

Today is my grandson's Christening.
Perhaps I can speak to the church to also baptize my new son.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Glad to hear your pain free. 

I got to hang with James one evening this week. He gave me a Vegueros Mareva (the second one he has given me). I LOVE these cigars, they have an in-your-face cuban flavor that I just really like. Certainly not a particularly complex and refined cigar but I'm not a refined and complex guy so I'll be ordering a few of these.

Give the Ft Worth crew a hard time for me and travel safe. Hopefully I can catch ya next time.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad you're doing, ok, Carlos. Looking forward to Tuesday!


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I should be there around 5pm. maybe earlier, depends on how the work load is. :cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Stone free so far but not without some discomfort.
However, I plan on being there.
I should be there around 5 myself.

What was the street it is on again?
I remember I exit right after my hotel.
It is Grapevine, right?
I think it was Main St.?


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Crap, I land at DFW at 5:45p tomorrow. Staying at the Arlington Hilton. Sounds like this place is in Fort Worth? Much of a drive???


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

No, not really in Fort Worth as much as it is in Tarrant County. We go to Tap In because it is centrally located for people in the DFW area. Just a matter of a few miles drive for you. We will be there pretty late, so drop us a line.

Carlos, it is on Main Street. :cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably won't be there by five, but I'll get there as soon as I can.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be there at 5 or close to it.

Jaycarla - Tap Inn is a mere 3 miles or so from the airport as the crow flies, 4 as it drives. If you go to your hotel first we're still only 12 miles away.

Croatan - any chance of broozer making this one or is he still in hiding since he's gigless?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Day-of bump.

Come join us in DFW with Blueface tonight!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hope you guys have a fantastic time tonight. I'm truely upset that I can't make it. Take lots of pictures.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Hope you guys have a fantastic time tonight. I'm truely upset that I can't make it. Take lots of pictures.


Justin, thanks for your power of attorney and I will try and capture the evening for you with pictures.

We have leased our house and will be out and in Austin by August 1, so this is my last DFW herf for probably ever. So I am pretty excited about that.

Let me know if you find yourself in Austin any time in the future.

tt:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ttours said:


> Justin, thanks for your power of attorney and I will try and capture the evening for you with pictures.
> 
> We have leased our house and will be out and in Austin by August 1, so this is my last DFW herf for probably ever. So I am pretty excited about that.
> 
> ...


I thought you weren't making it?

Got in to my hotel an hour or so ago.
Business almost done.
Will be leaving in short while to head over.
See you guys there.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Had a couple work things pop up that I didn't forsee, at the hotel now and it is 8:30p so I missed out. Crap.

Always next time, I come to DFW often. This was just a wierd week to beging with. Rarely do I leave on a Tuesday and it just screwed me up.

Hope you guys had a great time though.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I thought you weren't making it?
> 
> Got in to my hotel an hour or so ago.
> Business almost done.
> ...


I hope you had a good time in GRAPEVINE, bro. Even if those guys are a bunch of rabble-rousers.

scottie


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Had a good time last night as usual. The crowd consisted of Trudy (ttours), Tony (BeagleOne), James (Croatan) and of course Carlos (Blueface). We smoked a lot, drank lots of beer, and stared at girls. Carlos and James took it upon themselves to play some tricks on me, and I have a lingering feeling I don't know the half of it. All in good fun (as far as I know :tu).

I don't remember everything we smoked, but here's a starter list:
00 Vegueros Mareva
01 Partagas 898V
Ramon Allones 898
Habanos 1000 special release
Partagas Lusitanias
06 Bolivar Royal Corona
06 Ramon Allones Specially Selected
98 Punch RS12
Hoyo Regalos LE 07
40s Van Dyck
Juan Lopez Seleccion #1
06 Cohiba Siglo II Tubo
Delicious Pancake-tasting Guantanamera Cristal
I'm sure there were many others that I'm forgetting.

Good to see all of you and I can't wait until next time!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> Had a good time last night as usual. The crowd consisted of Trudy (ttours), Tony (BeagleOne), James (Croatan) and of course Carlos (Blueface). We smoked a lot, drank lots of beer, and stared at girls. Carlos and James took it upon themselves to play some tricks on me, and I have a lingering feeling I don't know the half of it. All in good fun (as far as I know :tu).
> 
> Good to see all of you and I can't wait until next time!


:tpd: Surprisingly most of the worlds problems have now been solved. I was just proud to have been a small part of the process.:tu

Will forever remember that battle cry - STROKE IT!!!!

tt:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night was, as usual, a great time. Hard to beat good friends, cigars, beer, and a little hottie doing dirty karaoke.

Now, just waiting on Tony for the pics 



mikeyj23 said:


> Habanos 1000 special release


That was a Club Epicure


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Carlos measuring which smells worse.










The Crystal prize










James going for a 2fer










Prelight









I chose this one instead of the RA 898










First taste









PURE ENJOYMENT









The end of a "good" cigar









Flaming Lips Mikey



















Carlos backing up the puff-puff pass again!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
As always, what a great time.
You are all too much.
Thanks for the cigars and James, that stuff you were pulling out and lighting up was nuts!
Sure hope I can make it back again.

James/Mikey,
I am going to try to get my hands on some of that great smoke we had in the glass tube.:r


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Nicely done gentlemen :tu

And you too Carlos :r

Another awesome herf!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Good times guys,way to herf it up


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> As always, what a great time.
> You are all too much.
> Thanks for the cigars and James, that stuff you were pulling out and lighting up was nuts!
> ...


Sure wold hate to get a letter on that quality of smoke, but never judge what another man finds favorable in a cigar.

Tony, thanks for the pics nice job!!!

tt:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just remember folks:

James loves Guantanamera Cristales.
Can't get enough of them.
I have never seen someone so excited to see one.:r:r:r

James,
I guess that will go down as a classic.
Mikey caught on to our tricks but finally, with enough patience, we pulled it off.
I have to give him credit though.
One puff and that man knew a mile away something seriously stunk.:r


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Man...

Sounds (and looks) like a great time. I will make the next one for sure.


----------

